# 10-4-12



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Started at 3a.m. got 5 before daylight. Should have went earlier. The 2 bigger ones are 21" little over 4 lbs each.
3 out of the 5 tried to take off on me right when I stuck them. That is why 2 got stuck in the side and 1 in the middle, very spooky.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome! Looks like it was a productive morning. Thanks for sharing. O*D*W


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Great job. gotta love those biguns.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

nice


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

awsome!!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Great job. We tried the western shore of Avalon and I did not see a thing. Still trying to figure out gigging.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

feelin' wright said:


> Great job. We tried the western shore of Avalon and I did not see a thing. Still trying to figure out gigging.


How bad was the water? Last 2 weekends Escambia was very muddy where I went.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

TRG said:


> How bad was the water? Last 2 weekends Escambia was very muddy where I went.


Same here, went a couple nights ago, and water was murky, but fishable. Just didn't see any flatties, except 4 little ones about 5" long.


----------



## Creekcubb (May 4, 2010)

*flounder*

nice fish Gratz


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

TRG said:


> How bad was the water? Last 2 weekends Escambia was very muddy where I went.


Water was fishable but still pretty dirty. You could forget about fishing once the tide switched to outgoing.


----------

